# Club museums



## mopper (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it would be interesting to see the museums of the football clubs across the globe (especially those in Europe). Many clubs have rich history, many trophies and things to show. I'll start with FC Barcelona.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Interesting thread kay:
*Mundo Sporting*, located at Estádio José de Alvalade Lisbon


----------



## Matze20111984 (May 27, 2009)

FC Bayern Munich Erlebniswelt - Allianz Arena


























































































































































Source: Google


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

New York Yankees Museum, located inside Yankee Stadium in the Bronx, NY.










Statue of Don Larsen, who pitched the only Perfect Game in World Series history:









And his battery mate, Yogi Berra:


















Between them is a wall of autographed baseballs from every person associated with the Yankees organization, from The Babe right up through Raul Ibanez.

























Thurman Munsen's locker from the old stadium. The locker remained empty after Thurman died in a plane crash during the 1979 season through the stadium's demolition in 2008:










There are only trophies for 7 of the Yankees 27 World Series in the Museum. The reason is that World Series trophies did not exist prior to 1969 - before that, only rings were given out to the winners. One of the Yankees championships, 1923, even predates championship rings. The winners were instead awarded a pocket watch. Here are the trophies for 1977, 1978, 1996, 1998, 1999, 2000 and 2009, along the rings from that era:


































All the rings are on display, but I can't find a good picture of them. Here they are individually though - minus the watch from 1923:









Here's some more general shots, including some of the exhibits:

























































































































































































































Source: Flickr


----------



## Busiouty (Jan 3, 2013)

located at Estádio José de Alvalade Lisbon


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Yankees museum looks amazing. Have to visit it some day...



Anubis2051 said:


>


Never knew they changed the World Series trophy. IMO the 90's version with the ball and crown looked much better.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Margaret Dow Towsley Sports Museum which showcases the history of the University of Michigan Wolverines Football Team. The museum is located in Schembechler Hall and is currently undergoing a $9 million expansion and renovation.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lakeland said:


> Yankees museum looks amazing. Have to visit it some day...
> 
> 
> Never knew they changed the World Series trophy. IMO the 90's version with the ball and crown looked much better.


I agree. That was the version from '69-'99. The new one is sleeker, more futuristic, but not nearly as nice. There's something special about the intricacies of the old one.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

here's a virtual tour of the Chiefs' Hall of Honor at Arrowhead Stadium:
http://chiefshallofhonor.com/virtual-tour


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Great thread. Speaking of Trophys, Anyone else hate the new AFC & NFC Championship Trophys ! Look cheap and awful, like they were made on a budget and a teenager designed them for a school project.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

Love this thread


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

very good


----------



## zaxmax (Feb 7, 2013)

Excelent idea. A lot of teams has museums around the world.

It would interesting could see images from this museums.

Thanks


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Some pictures I took of the new Schembechler Hall/Towsley Museum
















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bagra (Apr 23, 2013)

Red star Belgrade museum
http://www.crvenazvezdafk.com/en/stadion/muzej.html


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

New *Casa Milan* (museum + store + restaurant) in Portello district (Milan, Italy). Near you can find public park, Parco Vittoria. 
Here official website

While new property stadium will have additional different spaces.

scroll >>>


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

Borruseum (Borussia Dortmund)


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Arsenal FC Museum*

*Arsenal Football Club Museum*

Located on the podium across from the Emirates Stadium (bit of an afterthought that became the hall mark of the move to the new stadium)



























































































They also have one of these, presented to the club by the other clubs from the 2004 season in recognition of going an entire season unbeaten in the league!


----------

